# 2000 Maxima SES Light



## mattpall (Mar 28, 2008)

Recently bought a 2000 maxima privately, and have driven ~200 miles since purchase. The car has 80000 miles and an automatic transmission. At purchase, I asked the seller if the car required premium. He said no.:lame:
I have since put roughly ~30 dollars of 87 octane in the tank. Then I RTFM. The SES light just came on.* I will go to Autozone @12 to pull the code.* The car exhibits no problems, shifts well, does not knock, has power, goes above 4k rpms, etc. I did not notice a misfire. My previous car was a honda, which all have significant valve noise. The max is noticably quieter running, even more so than my 2k7 altima 2.5. Just curious to see if you guys have any idea what could be the problem.(i.e. was this caused by 87 octane). 

Thoughts and suggestions appreciated.


----------



## mattpall (Mar 28, 2008)

*ses codes*

P0158
P0159


----------



## Tonkasc01 (Apr 24, 2008)

the O2 sensor is faulting and youc an replace it with some thinkg like a NTK or something. all it is doing is giving you worse gas mileage because it does know how to mix the fuel the most effective way.


----------

